# Adorable Taiji !!!



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

I just came across this by accident on the web today and I never thought I would say Taiji is adorable or cute but this is just so cute I had to post it.

Adorable Taiji


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2008)

That is absolutely cute!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwww.......


----------



## Darksoul (Feb 10, 2008)

-Thats the key!!! Start them out young. Dont' wait til they're teenagers, hahaha! Very cool.

Andrew


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 12, 2008)

That gives me a warm fuzzy here!  Truly adorable!


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 13, 2008)

haha, it's great!


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 13, 2008)

When I have kids I plan on teaching them the Taoist Tai Chi 108 movement set, so when they get in trouble or are too hyper I'll tell them to go do a set or two in the basement lol


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 13, 2008)

That was a cute picture.  

Wish our schools had some type of mandatory exercise program that kids did everyday.  I remember we didn't get gym class until 5th grade one day a week.  I guess it was our consolation prize for not having recess anymore. LOL


----------

